

5" phone + 7" tablet =? - tty2020
http://i57.tumblr.com/
http://i57.tumblr.com/
======
tty2020
Unlike Galaxy Note, this is a true combination of phone and tablet; Unlike
Padfone, this is one single device without detachable parts. Post +1 if you
like the idea.

------
techwalker
+1

